# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Question on Deeppockets spell enhanced

## bookkeeping guy

So I was looking at the ad&D deeppockets spell. Its a really cool spell. If you were a wizard you'd really want that while your team mates have to slug it out and work hard as you are traveling. Well and then there's the work of bringing back all the loot of the stuff you all killed. 

But my question is... OK, you have those feats they added in 3rd edition (I think?) where you could say I want to cast this spell as if its a level higher. (Or 2 levels). And if you did that what would you suggest for this in terms of 'enhancing a deep pockets' spell a level or 2 higher? 

Thank you.

----------


## Feantar

You could make it scale as in 20 pounds per level, max 100 (or double in case of the more expensive focus). Then, empower would make it 150 max or 300 max, I guess.

If you meant upcasting that's a 5th edition mechanic (and a pathfinder psychic spell one, I guess).

----------


## Venger

In addition to what's been mentioned, 3rd edition let you pick out and buy useful magic items instead of only getting random drops, so you'd probably just have a handy haversack, bag of holding, or belt of pockets or similar if you wanted a deeppockets-like effect. If you wanted a spell instead, you'd probably cast something like hoard gullet, which scales automatically with caster level instead of requiring feats or additional mechanics to boost the effective level.

----------


## bookkeeping guy

Thank you both.

----------

